# "Ten gevolge wegenwerken" en redundante (...) voorzetsels



## ThomasK

Ik hoor op de trein vaak "ten gevolge een stroomonderbreking", zonder "van" dus... In Nederland lees ik iets als: "De vergadering zal 18 mei plaats vinden".

Ik aarzel om dat over te nemen: zeker het eerste, eigenlijk ook het tweede. Zou dat een bredere evolutie zijn?

(Het doet mij ook denken aan het vage "in verband met" als er "wegens"/"vanwege" bedoeld wordt. Dat lijkt mij in Nederland gebruikelijker dan in Vlaanderen. De parallel lijkt te zijn: redundantie of zoiets, dingen weglaten die niet noodzakelijk lijken (iedereen begrijpt dat "ivm" in die context "wegens" betekent)...)


----------



## eno2

Ten gevolge van is lang hé. Lapidaire laconieke mensen, kort van stof,  zullen de voorkeur geven aan "door".
"De vergadering zal 18 mei plaats vinden". Waarom niet? Op voegt daar niets aan toe of doet er niets van af.

in verband met" is helemaal niet hetzelfde als er "wegens"/"vanwege": "in verband met" is gewoon neutraal een aandachtslink leggen, "wegens"/"vanwege"legt een oorzakelijk verband. 





> Wegens = ter oorzake van …= door, om.


DVD 2017


----------



## ThomasK

Enkele reacties
 - "ten gevolge van "; in principe akkoord dat tgv" lang is maar het is ook formeel in vergelijking met "door" - en soms statusverhogend dus - of het is voorgeschreven door de NMBS; onmiddellijk akkoord om het door "door" te vervangen, maar nee, ...
- "in verband met", akkoord, heb ik ook gezegd, maar in Nederland lijkt daarnaar de voorkeur te gaan, terwijl voor mij het oorzakelijk verband gewoon evident is; is dat louter een "mode", een hippe rage?

Ik kan natuurlijk gewoon conservatief zijn... ;-(


----------



## bibibiben

_Ten gevolge van_ en _als gevolg van_ kleden de boel dan wel aan, maar met _vanwege _ben je sneller klaar, terwijl het toch niet zo informeel als _door _klinkt.


----------



## ThomasK

Natuurlijk, akkoord. Maar wat vind je van die verkorting (ellips ?)?


----------



## eno2

Ongewoon misschien, maar niets op tegen. Het went wel.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Natuurlijk, akkoord. Maar wat vind je van die verkorting (ellips ?)?


Misschien in Vlaanderen gebruikelijk, maar in Nederland ben ik de weglating van _van _nooit tegengekomen.

Het lijkt erop dat _ten gevolge van _verward wordt met _ingevolge _en dan de contaminatie _ten gevolge _oplevert. Vreemd blijft het wel, want _ingevolge_ heeft toch een andere betekenis dan _ten gevolge van_.

Edit: Er is al een taaladvies aan gewijd, zie ik zojuist: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1048/ingevolge_ten_gevolge_van/.


----------



## eno2

DVD 2017 spreekt taaladvies tegen.



> ingevolge
> 
> voorzetsel 1 naar aanleiding van, ten gevolge van= overeenkomstig
> •ingevolge uw verzoek



Ingevolge is dus wél synoniem van "ten gevolge van".
Bovendien is ingevolge volgens DVD dus geen Belgisch  en geen "niet algemeen" gebruik in de betekenis van "ten gevolge van", zoals Taaladvies beweert. 

Ik zeg niet dat DVD altijd gelijk heeft, maar dat is wat DVD zegt.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> DVD 2017 spreekt taaladvies tegen.


Mijn van Dale van 1984 zegt net hetzelfde.


----------



## eno2

Ik kan het ook niet helpen. Dat is wat DVD NU zegt, ik weet niet hoe lang al.

Ingevolge is voor mij "naar aanleiding van" maar ik zou "ten gevolge van " niet uitsluiten.
Wel een meer formeel register, ingevolge.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Dat is wat DVD NU zegt, ik weet niet hoe lang al.


Dus toch zeker al vanaf 1984; dat is wat ik bedoelde.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik weet dat dit off-topic is, maar misschien toch interessant. De KU Leuven raadt af om 'ten gevolge van' en 'als gevolg van' te gebruiken in wetenschappelijke teksten. Ze staan in het lijstje omslachtige voorzetseluitdrukkingen samen met o.m. 'in het kader van' en 'met betrekking tot'.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dus toch zeker al vanaf 1984; dat is wat ik bedoelde.


Ah. Je gebruikte een ellips.


----------

